# Strange Loads



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What's the fun in having a lot of rolling stock and nothing to haul?

A while back I dismantled a paper shredder. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=95351&postcount=80.

Basically I turned it into a container to hold a large power shaft complete with key ends.

The final look.











This shows the two sides I ended up painting more silver. The top are just colored dowels from the XMas Tree Shop for 69 cents a bag. 










I decided on keeping the black color and just used highlights




























The ends are dowels that were cut with a dremel cutting wheel, that is not recommended to do inside. It was kinda smokey.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks cool! The dinosaurs do as well!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the loads, and I'm sure they hold the cars down firmly on the track!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool use of the shredder bits, T ... looks like quite the heavy industrial load!

TJ


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I like it ,but what do you think they pose to be? I'm looking real hard but just can't figure it ,OR , is that the mistury load thats been spoted running back and forth on the rails late at night? hmmm ............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the point Mike, it's a mystery load. Doubtless it's a DOD top secret load.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the point Mike, it's a mystery load. Doubtless it's a DOD top secret load.


 
yep, its different "fo sho" but I like it. ..................Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Got to admit.......that is a stretch, for a "load".


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

They look great T! Man, they just fit onto those flats, don't they?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Look pretty good to me.
Andre.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It's neat to be able to troll around here and see what others come up with. Very easy to get too many good ideas for things :laugh:

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice T man, you should add some radioactive signs or something to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice,looks cool and very creative.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> Nice T man, you should add some radioactive signs or something to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks like a face, a ghoul's face.

Add some blinking green LED lights too.:thumbsup:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Scream.jpg
AG.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW! that was bright!
Now I forget what this thread was about!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Strange load Two*

The beginning. I found this at a thrift shop and decided to use it for a strange load. It was long so I cut it down and played with a ping pong ball for effect.

A broken light saber.




























Cut to size.










With a ping pong ball inside.










and out









In green, for Ed.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

T-Man said:


>


Writing disclaimers and cautionary warning labels must be an interesting career.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Be careful, my friend ... you're playing with The Force here ... don't be influenced by the Dark Side !!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the green one, looks like a giant eyeball.:thumbsup:
Would go nice on an Alien Train.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have to think about that one, a whole train. That means I need a caboose ,boxcar,flatcar and an engine. Plus green paint. I am not sure how many green lights I have? 

I am still working with the force, weak as it, with what I have now. I could go with batteries but then I need to hide them and have access too. 

A green eye, you full of surprises.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just some ideas.

This is the underside, as you can see it's hollow. So I tried some lights and non glare acrylic.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm, me tinks me needs me geiger counter and an eco suit near that load. 

Nice work T-man.

Carl


----------

